# My Practice Studio



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a tiny den, which is now my practice studio. I have a Manhasset music stand, a Yamaha ME-D1 Digital Quartz Metronone, a Peavey Rage 258 amplifier, and a Fender Squier Affinity Telecaster, with a Classic Vibe Thinline neck, MIM electronics and pickups, and an Electrosocket jack.

Got to practice hard today, lesson #5 is tomorrow!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking good!!

I would never do well with practicing with (what appears to be...??) a nice, big comfy chair on the right hand side of pic. I would end up in the chair noodling my life away...LOL
My level of discipline is hopeless!

Now that I have mentioned this....don't let that chair tempt/distract you!!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow, that Tele makes me wanna play it! You have all you need my friend, try making your practice fun and you'll get results sooner than you think!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I recall that you've been on the journey of taking lessons. That's excellent. 

Just a thought. I got a digitech trio from Gino (GTmaker) on here and i swear that it's likely the best practice tool I've ever encountered. Once you learn to set it up (per song / jam) of course. Just a thought. Also record yourself as often as you can.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I would love to have a somewhat dedicated space to play and practice but it just isn't in the cards right now. Somewhere in the basement would seem to make the most sense but it's so damn cold down there I'd be nervous about the guitars getting damaged. I have guitars on stands all over the house with my amp tucked away next to the coffee table in the living room. So, I typically play in the living room (essentially our family and where we all gather) sitting on the couch using a music stand that my kids bought me for Christmas.

The one benefit of playing in the living room is that I'll often hear the kids hum along (maybe even sing) to what I'm (or trying to) playing while their playing with Lego or something.

Keep the lesson updates coming!!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice to see you have a practice space all set up. It's important in the Grand Design of things. Since I wrote that last sentence, I just have to post this as well heh heh:


----------

